# impossible de rejoindre active directory



## lewax (7 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et bonne année tout le monde.
J'ai un serveur windows 2008 r2 qui fait dhcp, dns, active directory, serveur de fichiers etc...

Je voudrais lier un mac sous osx 10.8.2 mais je n'y arrive pas.
Dans l'utilitaire d'annuaire, je renseigne tout ce qu'il faut (comme trouvé sur de nombreux forums ou tutos).
Quand je clique sur "relier", ça cherche, ça travaille quelques minutes puis j'ai le message suivant:
"Le démon a rencontré une erreur pendant le traitement de la demande."

J'ai lu à pas mal d'endroits que ça pouvait venir d'un problème avec l'heure du mac et du serveur qui ne sont pas les mêmes mais dans mon cas, les 2 sont synchro avec un serveur de temps... J'ai lu aussi que ça pouvait être un problème de DNS. J'ai testé mon serveur DNS, tout est ok. 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire... J'ai essayé avec d'autres utilisateurs, impossible... Le gros problème en ne pouvant pas lier ce mac au serveur, c'est que je ne peux pas faire de recherches sur les dossiers réseau... J'y accède sans problème mais pas de recherche...

Petite précision. Mon mac reçois son ip avec le serveur dhcp et si dans un terminal, je tappe "hostname", j'ai ceci:
monmac.mondomaine.local  (ce qui est correcte vu que mon dhcp lui donne aussi le suffix dns). Dans le serveur DNS, j'ai les enregistrements direct et inversé qui sont créés, je peux tout pinger, mac depuis serveur, serveur depuis mac, etc...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, je bloque...


----------



## claude_i (11 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
j'ai trouvé une explication ici :
http://http://www.tice.ac-versailles.fr/Integration-d-un-Mac-OSX-dans-un
En fait il faut que le mac soit intégré au domaine et le fait de créer les enreg dans le DNS n'entraine pas une intégration du mac à l'AD. La manip citée au dessus fait l'intégration.

Cordialement


----------



## lewax (11 Janvier 2013)

Merci Claude de t'intéresser à mon problème...

Ton liens ne fonctionne pas...


----------

